# Incubation Period



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

Just a thought, 

Who else keep track of incubation periods of their shrimps?

I've been finding that, bkk, and shadow panda's incubation period time is approx 5-7 days longer then Rkk, blue bolts, and PRL's incubation period.

Anyone else noticed this too?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

mr_bako said:


> Just a thought,
> 
> Who else keep track of incubation periods of their shrimps?
> 
> ...


I don't time them anymore as it gets harder when multiple are berried. I have OEBT that carried eggs over 40 days in bad water and eventually all eggs disappeared. I tend to believe it's the individuals or the environment, I don't think shadows carry longer but I can always be wrong.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

randy said:


> I don't time them anymore as it gets harder when multiple are berried. I have OEBT that carried eggs over 40 days in bad water and eventually all eggs disappeared. I tend to believe it's the individuals or the environment, I don't think shadows carry longer but I can always be wrong.


Haha I agree especially with 12+ females all berries lol.

40 days is a bit extreme, it's like 10-12 days over typical incubation Avg.
I mean mine just holding specifically bkk/shadow babies longer periods and they all hatch too but takes longer then "typical" crystals would.

U think its part of the messed up genetics?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Not exaggerating, I didn't say 50 because no one would believe me. But they never hatched so it's different from your case.

Not sure the longer carrying period you observe is normal, you should record it carefully and report back after a few more berries so we all learn.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a CRS that is hanging on to hers and she's well over the 40 day!

My Golden female just dropped some babies, look to be 2 x BKK 1bars, and
she's still got some underneath and I see Red and Black 

She is right on target 30 days.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*birthing times*



randy said:


> Not exaggerating, I didn't say 50 because no one would believe me. But they never hatched so it's different from your case.
> 
> Not sure the longer carrying period you observe is normal, you should record it carefully and report back after a few more berries so we all learn.


Well so far what i've noticed is that

PRL gave birth at 26th day (mischling babies)
Tangerine tiger at 26th day (tibees)
BKK gave birth at 31st day (bkk/panda)
blue bolts gave birth 26-27th day (blue bolt babies)
RKK gave birth at 30th day (bkk/blue bolt babies)
Shadow Panda gave birth 30-31st day (unknown yet, this is today)

typical avg temp is 74-75F consistent.
lighting is on 10 hrs a day
feed is 6/7 day a week, 1 rest day
5% water change once a month (or not even)
and I biodigest the tank quite well  plus babies like to live inside the tubes

more to come, i got a tangerine tiger and another RKK ready to birth in a week or so!


----------

